
Show HN: Allowcation – a simple allowance tracking app for your kids - jhunter1016
http://www.allowcation.com
======
jhunter1016
My wife and I started giving our kids allowance a year or so ago and it's been
so frustrating. We don't generally carry cash, so having to remember to get
cash out to pay the kids' allowances was tough. And when we forgot, that meant
we had to track how much we owed them for the next week.

In addition to those frustrations, kids lose everything...including money. So,
unless we managed the cash for them, there was a good chance some of the cash
would end up lost.

For all these reasons, I built this simple allowance tracking app. It's built
on Blockstack for simple, secure authentication, so my kids could actually
have their own user accounts if we want them to. It also has a feature where
my kids can see what their money would be worth in bitcoin if they had
invested there instead of holding/spending the cash.

Let me know what you all think!

